
The Utter Uselessness of Job Interviews - bootload
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/04/08/opinion/sunday/the-utter-uselessness-of-job-interviews.html
======
ColinWright
Massive discussion from three days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14073223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14073223)
(399 comments)

